# Largest Cut-out I've Done So Far



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Boy, That looks like it was a tough job on the second floor like that.


----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

It really wasn't too bad with the lift, though my work area was a little limited inside the basket. There is no way I would have done this on ladders, that's for sure. And standing on a tin roof...uhh, no. lol

After looking through the hive last night, there was no sign of a queen and the workers had made a couple emergency cells in the center of one frame. Both were filled with royal jelly so I'll check again in a couple days to see if they built them on out and capped them. Kinda frustrating I didn't get the queen, but bees know how to handle that.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

At least you have a colony that is capable of making a new queen, the larger size may have helped. And not absconding due to no queen.


----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

That is true. I was concerned with the absconding until I got to that emergency cell and saw it being put to use. Hopefully they'll make good on the project they started.

I meant to weigh my vac box before the removal so I could see just how many bees I came home with but I failed to do it. Using averaging though, The vac box is a medium and if I were to turn it up on its back and knock them all down, I feel they would easily have filled up 1/3 to 1/2 of the box. Needless to say I was smiling when I transferred them to their new home. Good times for sure!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice removal except for the headache. lol It was no doubt due to the heat and lack of water intake? A camelbak works excellent for this purpose. It fits nicely under your suit/jacket and can be used without removing your veil. All my removal techs are fitted with one. Heat exhaustion is no joke.


----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks. I'm thinking it was just the heat. I took a break about every hour or slightly less and drank 20oz of water, though that may not have been enough. The camelbak would be the way to go for sure if I did these often enough to justify purchasing one. Although, if I keep this up... lol


----------

